# Star Trek Tribbles



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Faux fur would do the trick. 

Or you can purchase some rabbit pelts (probably cheaper). Or if you're on a real budget, you can look into fur scraps.


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I think Michaels has little packs of fun fur, I also saw some in Walmart just yesterday. If you need a lot of it hit up a fabric store in your area and see if they have any fur on clearance. A very cool choice in costume, I was watching that ep a few nights ago.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Good costume, Matt.  The Tribbles will really add to it. I made new school Captain shirts for the new Star Trek for my friend and I (see pics). I'm sure she'll wear hers for my Halloween party this year.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

The lady who runs Shadow Manor just posted a tutorial the other day: 
Science Fiction Brewed Fresh Daily Blog Archive Tribble Craft
Check out her Tauntaun sleeping bag tutorial while you're over there. It's pretty lol-tastic!
Science Fiction Brewed Fresh Daily Blog Archive Tauntaun Tutorial


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I loooveee tribbles!! Its amazing how many people dont know what tribbles are but they are so funny! Great costume!


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to have a Tribble that vibrated and 'purred' when you squeezed it but lost it in a move. It was a bought item but I can't remember from where.


A quick Google found this though. 

ThinkGeek :: Star Trek Interactive Tribbles


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Faux fir would work, but I'd stay away from the styrofoam balls. To rigid and probably uncomfortable.

Go to a dollar store toy section and get a couple squishy rubber balls. Even the ones that look like Sea Anomie would work. It would give a certain amount of 'jiggle' to the Tribbles (btw...that was the name of my pet Hedgehog..old trekkie here).


----------



## KrysinskiMan (Jul 26, 2009)

Haha. Just saw that episode too. Are you attaching the Tribbles to yourself?


----------

